# Hey, Karen!!!



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remember your post about the Jura espresso machine? I've been studying and investigating all of the machines out there. The biggest thing I found? The most reliable, consistent machines are expensive!

But I also found quite a few complaints about the Jura. Most were complaining that the espresso delivered was not hot enough. I also found out that super automatics fail much sooner than semi automatics. Thank makes sense since the supers also have the grinder built in.

The other bit of information from those that know, the grinder is almost more important than the machine. Some even recommend spending more on the grinder than on the espresso machine. They say if the grind isn't right that you won't get a good cup no matter what you do.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea that machine is super expensive. But that's what people buy when both spouses start high paying jobs, LOL. I did find a wonderful alternative: French Press. I made a cup of coffee with that and it was devine! So I got a 1 quart press and a 1 quart insulated coffee pourer. The coffee is bloody hot and is richer and 10x more flavor than drip pot. I don't think it's good for people who like weak coffee. And I would imagine that you could do 1/2 decaf 1/2 regular coffee grounds. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got what they call a Moka pot. It's not the same as espresso but darned close. I make mocha lattes with it when the mood strikes. Cheaper and closer to me than the espresso shop in the city.

The one thing I do that I've done for nearly 30 years is grind my own beans for each pot. I order whole beans from a company in the NE that are just a couple of days old when they get here. That was another thing those that know espresso come back to again and again, fresh beans.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea I think the best way to get at that hmmmm coffee flavor is to grind the beans. What's a mocha pot?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sort of the opposite of your French Press. It's a little thing with a boiler that forces water up through the compacted grounds.

I kind of wish I had gotten the French Press. Might still do it in the future. Maybe.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I had a french press explode on me once. I stirred it with a metal spoon then when I went to press it just exploded. Made a huge mess in my ex gf's apartment.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

80 ish in Branson, MO. It is absolutely gorgeous up here!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oops, wrong thread..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Oops, wrong thread..


Oops, LOL!!!! Must be really enjoying the trip.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Austin said:


> I had a french press explode on me once. I stirred it with a metal spoon then when I went to press it just exploded. Made a huge mess in my ex gf's apartment.


I'm surprised to learn that. The Moka pot has a pressure relief valve just in case but you wouldn't think that a French press would do it.

What did you stir with the spoon?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Austin said:


> I had a french press explode on me once. I stirred it with a metal spoon then when I went to press it just exploded. Made a huge mess in my ex gf's apartment.


Wow, that's the first time I've heard of a Fr Press exploding.

Robin, I'll have to look at what you have. French Presses are cheap and if not used for coffee they can be used for loose tea.


----------

